# Video Gaming Related Paintings



## cots (Mar 28, 2018)

I couple of months ago I started painting with acrylics and I have gotten pretty good I believe. Link with the Triforce I did around the first week of painting and Mario I did a bit later. I just finish a Hylain Shield, but I need to let it dry before scanning it.

What do you peoples think about them?


----------



## Cyan (Mar 28, 2018)

I prefer Mario.
If these are your first two tries, they are fine.
I see you also attempted to make a gradiant effect on Mario's picture.

I'd recommend :
use a smaller brush (for details, like Link's mouth)
Try using less paint (we can see the brush's movement), or the same amount everywhere (areas are missing paints and we can see the canvas)


Do more, and more, and you'll get better


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 28, 2018)

Not bad.
The proportions are mostly right (that's the hardest part for me)
Shading is decent but can be improved.
You'll probably want to use a thinner brush for finer details.
The brush strokes, I don't know if you're using too much paint or it's just your technique, but they are a bit too visible, it's almost like you watered down the paint, like the paint is too thin in places.
I did some painting with acrylic paint and this is way better than anything I did. Granted I was like 13 at the time.


----------



## cots (Mar 28, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Not bad.
> The proportions are mostly right (that's the hardest part for me)
> Shading is decent but can be improved.
> You'll probably want to use a thinner brush for finer details.
> ...



Hm, I thought the brush strokes being visible is due to the thickness of the paint. Maybe I'll look into how to not have them visible.

Anyway, here is the Hylain Shield. I did this one tonight.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 28, 2018)

they are very good
now THIS hyrule shield and master sword are great


----------



## cots (Mar 28, 2018)

This will be my next video game related painting. It's from Hyrule Hystoria.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 29, 2018)

the shield looks better 
we almost don't see the brush anymore. the color are uniform.
There is still the problem of too thick brush, the color are merging with the other part and some places are not painted. But, maybe "that's your style" and it's done that way on purpose, so it's fine 

Good luck for your next painting.


----------



## Stephano (Mar 29, 2018)

They are certainly better than anything i can do with paint. So to me, they are excellent if you are not used to paint!


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 3, 2018)

I've tried my hand at painting and can say I suck at it. I really do like the sword and shield one


----------

